# Small 2008 display



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

This year was my smallest display ever... I ran out of time. To many personal things plus working the day of eat up my time 

2009 is on a Saturday so I should be much better off... but for now if you follow my link to my site www.hauntingu.com you will see two video's my wife did plus you'll see a link for some photo's that I just posted without comments.

Tim


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think your display was great even though it was small. Like you said too many personal things so it will be even better next year.


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks,
The kids (& adults) seemed to still love it. I got the Monster in the Box out and some what working and with the wireless remote control I managed to scare most people.
I got the FCG running but not in the location she should have been plus it wasn't the ghost I want it to be.
My version of ScareFx witch never made it out of the basement... she has been the hit since I made her.
I actually made a gravestone jumper that hasn't seen the light of day yet and I guess my list goes on.
Thanks again


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your page came up, but nothing onit but the name of site..I will try later.


----------

